# The Lonely Pepper Mill



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I love the pepper mills that are posted here. I hope that someday I'll be able to make some nice turned things like these... BUT!

Are there ever any matching salt shakers? I can't help but to wonder.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*pepper mills ...rolling pins and walnut*

funny u should bring this up....i was looking thru my newly rec'd Lee hardware catalogs i ordered and there was pepper mill guts! I never look at the woodturning portion of this forum because i haven't done any since wood shop in school in 1978! But, i see alot of you guys turn pens....i was thinking about pepper mills and rolling pins....and my rolling pin (i don't use it often, prefer the great grandmother's pin when i make pies) is made from what i am almost %100 sure is walnut......did i read where walnut should not be used for cutting boards and if so...should it be used for rolling pins? julie aka creative novice


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

They do make the mechanisms for salt mills, as referenced in this thread: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/pepper-salt-mills-8580/ . I don't recall seeing a pair either. Maybe Mike can enlighten us since he's done quite a few pepper mills and a club disguised as a pepper mill.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I occasionally get a request for a salt and pepper set. I use the crush grinder mechanisms available from most catalog suppliers like the one linked here:
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...Mills___Crush_Grinder_Mechanism___crush_grind
I also make some salt shakers for regular salt only. You use a rubber plug in the bottom and a metal cap with holes in it for the top. They are also available wherever peppermill guts are for sale. Here's a few pics of some sets.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice! I sure hope I can do that someday.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*The lonely pepper Mill*

Man ,those are fantastic pieces there Mike.If an when I get the time to start main some ,an they just look half as good as yours,I'll be happy. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: they don't get any better.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I have been still sending out the peppermill tutorial to anyone who wants it. Send me an email at:
[email protected]
if you want a copy. It's a step by step, forty some pictures with text. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

I make something for my 3 DD's each Christmas. This last year was salt and pepper mills. I used the ceramic crush grider mechs that adjust from the bottom. They do not have the metal knob sticking out of the top. I used cherry then i drilled a 3/8" hole on center on the top of each one. I plugged one with walnut and the other with white oak. So you can tell by looking at the top which is salt and which is pepper.

Mike


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

creative novice said:


> did i read where walnut should not be used for cutting boards and if so...should it be used for rolling pins? julie aka creative novice


Julie there is some debate on this, since walnut is from the nut family some folks can be alergic to it and/or other problems. The debate stems from whether a food reaction can be transfered from contact with the wood at opposed to injesting the nut itself. My mom still uses a cutting board I made 20 some years ago in shop class that was made from walnut and oak. I see plenty of them to this day with walnut in them. I would think mostly that if you are going to sell them a disclaimer should probably be included stating the walnut is in there. Maybe someone else will jump in and share some more knowledge on this too.

John


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Dang Mike those are some nice looking sets! A word to anyone intersted in making peppermills, Mike's tutorial is fabulous. It is a step by step guide with lots of pictures and probably ought to be bound up and sold as a how to book.  So do yourself a favor and send him an email before you have to buy it from Hartville tools!:laughing:

John


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*walnut wood and allergies*

ok , thanx for the info....presently i don't know of anyone with nut allergies so , as i stated before, i don't often use that rolling pin and if i do i am not presently aware that any of my ingesters could be potential victims! Thank u :notworthy:


----------

